# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Anti-Wireless paint

## cirrus

> http://informationweek.com/story/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=56200676[/url]]
> Tiny Force Field Wireless is selling paint laced with aluminum and copper that it claims will keep wireless-network traffic within company walls.


Ποιος θα έρθει να περάσει ένα χέρι στο σπίτι μου  :: 
Εύχομαι να μην θεωρηθεί σαν διαφήμιση ακόμη και αυτό

EDIT:
Μόλις είδα ότι έχει και Holiday Sale 30% off  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Το ξεθάβω με νέα version (μετά από 3 χρόνια)  :: 

http://emsectechnologies.com/press_releases/press1.php




> EM-SEC Technologies Announces Successful Test of 
> Wireless-Blocking “Paint”
> EM-SEC Coating Creates an “Electromagnetic Fortress” that Safeguards Businesses and Government Facilities from Wireless Attacks 
> 
> Hampton, VA – March 14, 2007 – EM-SEC Technologies, LLC announced today that the tests performed around the perimeter of their “painted” SCIF (Sensitive Compartmented Information Facility) yielded successful results for the protection of wireless devices and other electronic equipment within the structure. The tests confirmed that wireless transmission of information can be protected from unauthorized access by the use of their EM-SEC Coating System. 
> 
> “The use of EM-SEC Coating as an electromagnetic barrier for the containment of wireless networks has opened a new realm of possibilities for our company and for the future of wireless communications” said Robert Boyd, Vice President and Director of Technology for EM-SEC Technologies, LLC. “As hackers, identity thieves and even terrorists become more sophisticated in the methods they use to obtain information or inflict damage, this experiment confirmed EM-SEC Coating reduces the threat from electronic eavesdropping and blocks out electromagnetic interference for the protection of electronic data.”
> 
> This was an exclusive operation to test the effects of utilizing the EM-SEC Coating System as a viable solution to enabling the safe and secure operation of wireless networks within the confines of an architectural enclosure. The EM-SEC Coating System used for these tests is a series of water-based shielding products that restrict the passage of airborne RF (Radio Frequency) signals. The EM-SEC Coating was initially developed to aid the U.S. Government and Military in shielding operation centers in order to safeguard mission critical information against threats to national and homeland security. These tests revealed that EM-SEC Coating can now successfully be utilized by corporate and private companies. 
> ...

----------

